# MSI 1080 Founder's Edition



## musty (Jun 2, 2016)

MSI 1080 Founder's Edition is now out in the market. Thoughts ?
*imgur.com/ojZc25y

- - - Updated - - -

*imgur.com/ojZc25y


----------



## warfreak (Jun 16, 2016)

Too expensive for Indian markets. Aftermarket ones are better IMO and will arrive here by July-August. But expect heavy price gouging on those too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 16, 2016)

what's the price?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Jun 16, 2016)

Price for MSI 1080 Founder's Edition: 63,499


----------



## prateekpunj (Jun 24, 2016)

Check out the review released by NDTV for MSI 1070 gaming X

MSI GeForce GTX 1070 Gaming X and Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Founders' Edition Review | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------

